# magnetic + electronic ballast on same circuit



## eezee (Feb 21, 2011)

hello,

i have two ballasts , one is 600w electronic the other is 400w magnetic.
i wonder if its ok two have them both on same circuit.in general,  i hear that the electronic can harm or disturb other electrical devices which are close by to the ballast and i wouldnt to harm my magnetic one. i grow in a room that have only one socket so i can not seperate them . is this a problem ? is there any one here haveboth work together ? 
thanks for your help.
eezee


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 21, 2011)

They'll work fine in the same circuit as long as you have enough *safe* power left on that circuit. 

I believe 80% of load capacity is the safe limit. It depends on what you have hooked up to that same circuit.

As far as interference from the digital, I have yet to hear of anyone who has had that happen. It's a common warning, but I've just never seen it happen yet.

It won't bother the analog ballast at all.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2011)

you need to know how many amps the two ballasts draw and you shouldnt exceed 80% of the breaker 600 and 400 on one circuit should be fine but not much else should be on that circuit, but check how many amps your drawing first.

Poke a nice hole to another room and run an extension cord from another circuit.


----------



## eezee (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you for the help. im going to run both than. as far as exceeding the breaker limit i know i have no problem. was only concerned with the issue i was talking about and you guys helped me with this.
peace and love,
eezee.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2011)

> As far as interference from the digital, I have yet to hear of anyone  who has had that happen. It's a common warning, but I've just never seen  it happen yet.



If any interference is experienced it will be the digital affected by the magnetic. Not the digital messing with the magnetic.
The reported interferences are most times, radios, stereos, cable and Wi-Fi.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm running both Mag and Digi.

Have been for a while...No problems with anything...not even interference.


----------



## eezee (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks again people. peace and love


----------

